# Rizheng Group Buy - CANCLED



## Monty (Nov 20, 2007)

11/23 - Based on the new price recently posted by Rizheng, I tend to agree with what has been posted in Daniels thread that a group buy would not be worth the hassle. With that said, I believe I'll cancel the proposed buy. I'll be sending an email to everyone that responded sometime between now and Sunday night (I'm out of town an have limited time for checking this site and my email.
**********************************************************************
OK. For those of you that want to know what kind of kits Rizheng has, Iâ€™m going to do a quick Group Buy from them. This will end when their â€œGuestâ€ login is over. The user ID is â€œGuestâ€ and the password is â€œ000000â€ (six zeros). 
Log in here: www.penturningsuppliers.com 
DO NOT ORDER THROUGH THEIR WEB SITE. Anything on their sight will be accepted.Email me your order. Price will be what they have listed. If you wish to create your own account to log in with when the â€œGuestâ€ account expires, I will accept orders until 6PM central time Sunday , Nov 25. Once the buy closes, I will total the order and submit it for a shipping cost to Rizheng. Once I have this back, I will divide the shipping cost up evenly among the group. I will also add shipping to you of a flat rate of $4.60 or $8.90 plus insurance if you want it, depending on the size of your order. I will ship internationally but postage will be more. Please pay promptly up on receipt of the invoice.

Please order Pen/pencil/ring kits and pen parts in lots of 10. Everything else can be ordered as individual items. 
If anyone has a simpler way of doing this, let me know.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 20, 2007)

Mannie,

Might want to give the web address for those of us who are lazy.?????!!!!!

Never mind - he edited while I typed!!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> Mannie,
> 
> ...



Which gave him PLENTY of editing time![}]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm in Mannie,

RZ-6# chrome CIGAR @ $1.85 each X 10
RZ-17# CEO twist @ $2.32 each X 10
RZ-BT6-1 cigar tube @ .13 X 10
RZ-BT6-2 cigar tube @ .15 X 10
------------------------------------
TOTAL $44.50 plus shipping expenses TBA

Thanks for your effort Mannie.

-Peter-


----------



## JimBobTucson (Nov 20, 2007)

I am a little worried about placing an order without knowing the cost of shipping. The total for the items I want is just over $200, but according to the website, the shipping is another $170. That is far from realistic. Perhaps the volume of a group buy will bring down the cost, but I do not want to commit to this order until I know for sure. Here is my tentative order.

Item	Price	Qty	Total	   
Item: RZ-6# Type: Gold cigar pen 	$1.85 	10	$18.50 	   
Item: RZ-6# Type: Chrome cigar pen 	$1.85 	10	$18.50 	   
Item: RZ-1# Type: Gold secret compartment keychain 	$0.80 	30	$24.00 	   
Item: RZ-LO32 Type: Gold letter opener 	$1.47 	5	$7.35 	   
Item: RZ-LO32 Type: Chrome letter opener $1.47	$1.47 	5	$7.35 	   
Item: RZ-BT6-1 Type: Pen tubes This is ciger upper tube.	$0.13 	20	$2.60 	   
Item: RZ-BT6-2 Type: Pen tubes This is ciger lower tube. 	$0.15 	20	$3.00 	   
Item: RZ-BT9-1 Type: Pen tubes This is euro pen upper tube. 	$0.09 	20	$1.80 	   
Item: RZ-BT9-2 Type: Pen tubes This is euro pen lower tube.	$0.11 	50	$5.50 	   
Item: RZ-M6 Type: Twist mechanism This mechanism suitable for Cigar pen 	$0.33 	10	$3.30 	   
Item: RZ-M3 Type: Twist mechanism for Slimline/Comfort/Euro pen,etc. 	$0.25 	10	$2.50 	   
Item: RZ-F3 Type: Refills Refill for slimline/comfort/euro pen,etc. 	$0.10 	20	$2.00 	   
Item: RZ-F6 Type: Refills Refills for cigar/premium designer pen,etc. 	$0.13 	20	$2.60 	   
Item: RZ-BS20 Type: Acrylic blanks Black with white line 	$0.88 	4	$3.52 	   
Item: RZ-BS21 Type: Acrylic blanks White and black $0.88	$0.88 	4	$3.52 	   
Item: RZ-HB1 Type: Acrylic blanks Carmine with black line $0.88	$0.88 	4	$3.52 	   
Item: RZ-HB6 Type: Acrylic blanks Coffee with black line $0.88	$0.88 	4	$3.52 	   
Item: RZ-LB27 Type: Acrylic blanks White with blue line $0.88	$0.88 	4	$3.52 	   
Item: RZ-SH31 Type: Acrylic blanks Carmine with white crush$0.88	$0.88 	4	$3.52 	   
Item: RZ-SH33 Type: Acrylic blanks Dark blue with white crush$0.88	$0.88 	4	$3.52 	   
Item: RZ-SH34 Type: Acrylic blanks Green with white crush$0.88	$0.88 	4	$3.52 	   
Item: RZ-SH36 Type: Acrylic blanks Coffee with white crush$0.88	$0.88 	4	$3.52 	   
Item: RZ-TM9 Type: Acrylic blanks indigo blue with black line$0.88	$0.88 	4	$3.52 	   
Item: RZ-TM44 Type: Acrylic blanks Blue with purple line$0.88	$0.88 	4	$3.52 	   
Item: RZ-TB39 Type: Acrylic blanks Red with white and black line$0.88	$0.88 	4	$3.52 	   
Item: RZ-BS23 Type: Acrylic blanks Coffee with pink line $0.88	$0.88 	4	$3.52 	   
Item: RZ-PY06 Type: make up by modena&purple&white plate 	$1.15 	2	$2.30 	   
Item: RZ-PY08 Type: make up by colorful plate 	$1.15 	2	$2.30 	   
Item: RZ-BS1 Type: Bottle stopper Chrome plating 	$0.96 	30	$28.80 	   
Item: RZ-002 Type: Wooden pen boxes Single pen box,maple. 	$1.22 	20	$24.40 	   
Grand Total			$202.56


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 20, 2007)

That order highlights a problem you will have Mannie.

The acrylic is going to weigh a bunch more than pen kits.  How do you plan to allocate the freight cost?  Should be done by weight - but your acrylic buyers will be crying big tears when they see the cost double.

Just a FWIW.


----------



## airrat (Nov 20, 2007)

Im with Jim, I did some playing around and my total was just over 200 and shipping was about 180.  I just don't unstand that.   Quoting what they replied in the other thread it does not add up as I was only playing around with 160 kits.

"if you order weight is 10kgs,the shipping cost only $148.3,but the 10kg can include 500sets slimline pen kits,"

If you type in 500 slimline kits on their site the shipping is 161.7 .   

I would like to do an order but not sure.

Sorry Monty I am not trying to hijack the thread.  I just want to make sure I understand this shipping first.


----------



## Monty (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JimBobTucson_
> 
> I am a little worried about placing an order without knowing the cost of shipping. The total for the items I want is just over $200, but according to the website, the shipping is another $170. That is far from realistic. Perhaps the volume of a group buy will bring down the cost, but I do not want to commit to this order until I know for sure. Here is my tentative order.


Bob - I agree about being leary about the shipping. What I hope is we get enough to bring the shipping down to about 30%-35% the cost of the order. 
I think what I'll do is collect the order and see how much the shipping will be before I send out any invoices. If shipping is more that 40% of the total of the order, I'll cancel the buy.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 20, 2007)

You are a brave man, Mannie.


----------



## Monty (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> You are a brave man, Mannie.


Of all the things I've lost, I miss my mind the most.[:0][:0][?]


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 20, 2007)

Heck I would be leary about placing any order with them.
Did you folks forget the post that said they are just a store front and they do not make the kits. Heck that would make them a middle man and you wonder why the shipping is inflated???


----------



## Draken (Nov 20, 2007)

I'd be willing to get this a shot, only if the total cost to me, including shipping (both to you and then to me) does not exceed $30 US...
Qty: 10 Item: RZ-LO32   Type: Chrome letter opener


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Nov 20, 2007)

Monty, you are a glutton for punishment.

I think you should add a few dollars to each order for your headaches


----------



## NMDoug (Nov 20, 2007)

Here is some information that I took directly off their web site.  Note the last sentence.

We are an experienced manufacturer of pen&pencil kits in Xiamen, China.  We professionally manufacture all kinds of pen&pencil kits with many kinds of platings, such as gold, satin gold, bright chrome, satin chrome, bright copper, satin lilver, black titanium etc.We also manufacture vatious of other products,such as wooden pen, acryl pen, metal pen, wooden boxes, wooden holders, letter opener, card case and etc. Please visit our website for more detailed information.


----------



## joeatact (Nov 20, 2007)

I would be interested in these items again as long as the shipping is within reason

Item: RZ-6# Type: Gold cigar pen 	$1.85 	20	$37	   
Item: RZ-6# Type: Chrome cigar pen 	$1.85 	20	$37


----------



## donald19 (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll jump in as long as shipping doesn't kill it.

RZ-BS1  10@0.96= $9.60 Bottle Stopper Chrome PL
RZ-1#   10@0.80= $8.00 Gold S C Keychain
RZ-31#  10@2.77= $27.70 Gold Classic Elite RB Pen
RZ-17#  10@2.32= $23.20 CEO Twist Pen

Total            $68.50
Frt Est @30%     $20.55
Grand Est TTL    $89.05

Donald


----------



## Monty (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm heading out to New Orleans for Thanksgiving tomorrow, but I'll still check in at least once a day. Keep posting orders and I'll get everything together Sunday nite and submit for a shipping quote. We'll see then just how economical this turns out.


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey do they sell CA----if I could save 25 cents per bottle[]


----------



## CrazyBear (Nov 21, 2007)

Is it just me or do certain members appear to want to disrupt any dealings with this company.
As monty says if the order is large enough to bring the shipping costs down to an acceptable level he will process the order. If not he wont.
As for the Kits you either want to try them or not. Its all up to you.
Monty what is the position with any UK buyers who might want to order some kits


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 21, 2007)

Hugh---since you brought it up-----how many $100.00's of dollars did you spent with Mannie last year-----maybe you could save a quarter by getting CA from China.
And I have just as much right to post here as you do.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 21, 2007)

Since the question of shipping costs seems to be the big question here. I have started a thread on the shipping cost of X number of kits. or more accuratly the max number of kits to order for a given shipping charge.


----------



## CrazyBear (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gary Max_
> 
> Hugh---since you brought it up-----how many $100.00's of dollars did you spent with Mannie last year-----maybe you could save a quarter by getting CA from China.
> And I have just as much right to post here as you do.



Two Things Gary

At no time did I say that you have no right to post here. I simply posted an observation

and

I am not going to hijack this thread by getting into an argument.

Feel free to Email me


----------



## oldsmokey (Nov 21, 2007)

Mannie, I am going to put in this order based on the shipping charges not being out of line.  
RZ-6  Chrome Cigar          10@1.85=18.50
RZ-17 CEO twist, gold       10@2.32=23.20
RZ-31 Gold Classic Elite RB 10@2.77=27.70
Thanks
Ellis


----------



## LandfillLumber (Nov 21, 2007)

So I guess the Guest login is over already??? I can't get in with "Guest" and "000000". I wanted to take a look at what they have and maybe get a few things. Thanks, victor


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 21, 2007)

Mannie,

Unfortunately I did not write down the numbers, so I will limit my request to one item.

I'd like 9 pen mills, please.

Thanks!!!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 21, 2007)

I've got the numbers written down on my computer, but I haven't finalized my list yet...I'll add it by Friday at the latest, if that's ok! 

Andrew


----------



## Daniel (Nov 21, 2007)

Ed,
 I signed up for an account. if you want me to look anything up let me know.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 22, 2007)

Been playing around on their site, and I really am having trouble figuring out how to get the shipping costs down...seems to be consistenly 50-70 percent of the total, and more the higher the cost goes..


----------



## NMDoug (Nov 22, 2007)

FYI

Just went to the site to look around and it looks like there has been a price increase on quite a few items, I noticed the Acrylic blanks, bottle stoppers and pen mills were up in price.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 22, 2007)

Yep, you're right - they've raised all their prices.
I'm off the fence - I'll pass on this one.

Andrew


----------



## loglugger (Nov 22, 2007)

I still got in with guest and 6 number 0. They have raised there prices on slimline fancy .20 and the penmill .97 slimline bushings .26.
Bob


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Nov 22, 2007)

I guess they're pushing it to see what the traffic will bear.


----------



## bitshird (Nov 22, 2007)

Has any one noticed that this site does not offer the same platings that the companys main site does?? all they are offering on this penmakers site is mostly Gold plated, at least on the Cigars, and Euros, some Chrome but hardly any kits in Rhodium, or Gun Metal/TI also alot of the colored slimlines,and Fancy slimlines, these people make alot of different kits, why are they just offering us these kits on this site?? It seems to me that they are trying to offload a lot of slow selling merchandise, Not to mention the 15 to 20% price increase since Tuesday.
Ken Ferrell


----------



## Daniel (Nov 22, 2007)

I went to there Forum...ahem... or our pirated forum, however you look at it.
They have a list of reasons for the price increase.
1. the falling us dollar. not a concern for the last four months but seems to need to be delt with now.
2. the prices of the past few days where sale prices during the announcment of there new site. Although special prices have not been mentioned before.
3. The expense of labor. Maybe they had to add a few more employees???
4. China is cracking down on exports or something like that.
5. shippers are increasing charges due to oil prices.

They want to know what we all think of the price increase.
I left my two cents for them.


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 24, 2007)

Based on numerous factors, I'd guess every importer is going to be increasing their prices and the net result will be that the value becomes relative to what it was before the hike.
I'm not an economist, but I did stay at the Hilton once. [}]


----------



## wolftat (Nov 24, 2007)

Maybe the prices went up because everyone was complaining that they were too cheap. There is just no making some people happy.


----------



## jrc (Nov 25, 2007)

Stick with your regular supplier and tell them you will not buy these low quality kits.  I told mine that I buy over 1000 slimlines and comfort kits from them each year and I will buy them somewhere else if this is what they are going to sell now.


----------



## loglugger (Nov 25, 2007)

Jim, how are you going to know the difference? You are probability already useing them. 
Bob


----------



## jrc (Nov 25, 2007)

On way I tell, the lable.  It says china.  The other way is the plating and the nib size.


----------

